# To do Liste mit Local Storage



## lunamercury (16. Jan 2021)

Hallo Leute! Ich brauche Hilfe beim Erstellen einer To do Liste, bei der die einzelnen Listen Elemente im Local Storage gespeichert werden sollen.
Die Liste an sich ist nicht das Problem, aber das mit dem Local Storage habe ich noch nie gemacht.
Fange grade erst an mich mit HTML und Javascript auseinanderzusetzen..
Wär super wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie ich hier ansetzen kann! Danke im Vorraus!

Das ist der Stand aktuell:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="de">
  <head>
    <meta charset="utf-8">
    <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0">
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="">
  
  </head>
  <body>
      <div class="content">
          <header class="app-header">
              <p>To Do Liste</p>
          </header>
      </div>
      <div id="myDIV" class="header">
        
        
    </div>
    </div>
            <ul id="list">
                <li class="mycheck"><input type="checkbox" id="check"><label >
                    Element 1</label></li>
                <li class="mycheck"><input type="checkbox" id="check"><label >
                    Element 2 </label></li>
                <li class="mycheck"><input type="checkbox" id="check"><label >
                    Element 3</label></li>
                <li class="mycheck"><input type="checkbox" id="check"><label >
                    Element 4</label></li>
            </ul>
        </div>
    <p>Neues Element hinzufügen</p>
    <form  action="#" autocomplete="off">
           <input type="text"  id="item" placeholder="..." />
            <span type="button" onclick="newElement()" class="add">Add</span>
      
    </form>
<script type="text/javascript">
      
</script>
  
  
  
  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## mrBrown (16. Jan 2021)

Java*Script *!= Java


----------



## kneitzel (16. Jan 2021)

Kurze Suche und siehe da - sowas gibt es als Tutorial:








						HTML5 Local Storage Tutorial - WebmasterPro
					

Mit HTML5 kamen viele neue Features, beispielsweise das bessere Strukturieren von HTML-Seiten mittels neuer Tags, das Einbinden von Audio- und




					www.webmasterpro.de


----------



## mihe7 (16. Jan 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Kurze Suche und siehe da - sowas gibt es als Tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Idee, einfach mal das HTML abzuspeichern, gefällt mir


----------



## thecain (16. Jan 2021)

Das sind halt auch WebMasterPros!

Aber wie der Zugriff auf den LocalStorage funktioniert, sieht man ja trotz allem


----------



## mihe7 (16. Jan 2021)

Das war schon ernst gemeint. Hier wurde mit einem pragmatischen Ansatz in einer kurzen Lösung mit einer (hoffentlich) funktionierenden To-Do-Liste gezeigt, wie LocalStorage funktioniert. Das ist ja kein "wie programmiere ich eine To-Do-List"-Tutorial a la Pong :sondern ein LocalStorage-Tutorial.


----------



## kneitzel (16. Jan 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Die Idee, einfach mal das HTML abzuspeichern, gefällt mir


Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir den Inhalt noch nicht einmal angesehen habe ... TODO, local storage und JavaScript -> Das es da etwas geben muss, war doch klar ... also gesucht, ersten Link genommen, kurz minimal geschaut und paar Schlüsselworte kamen vor .. also einfach mal genommen ....

Also unter dem Strich kann ich froh sein, dass ich keine erotische Geschichte verlinkt habe, in der halt der Passus gekommen ist, dass die Frau ihn verführte, als er gerade dabei war, eine TODO Liste in JavaScript mit local storage zu entwickeln (incl. der ganzen, nicht jugendfreien, Ausführungen ....)


----------

